# Help I.D. year of 26"  Monark Rocket 3spd



## BWbiker (Jan 16, 2011)

I am not a middle weight collector so I need help on this one. I know this much - it is a one owner 26"x1.75" Monark Rocket down to the original Goodyear tires and Bendix 3 spd. The original owner was not able to tell me the year. My guess - '58-'60. The head badge is a thin aluminum that is glued on. Anyone know this bike? Thank you. Brad


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2011)

I think you're on the right track. It looks like a Huffy frame, they bought Monark in late 57. It may have a serial number that's something like 9H0000, which would be 59 in this case. I don't believe they used the Monark names after 62-3 or so.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the same bike in gold badged as a Monark Silver King. Mine has the 2 speed manual shift Bendix and aftermarket front fork clamped caliper brakes. I always figured it to be 1957ish.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. you guys! Hmmm, maybe I should have looked harder because I am sure it must be a 2 speed too. Brad


----------

